# AUTObiography: Olympic allroad



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Next... Greig Fahnlander's super rare Sprint Blue olympic allroad.
* Full Story *


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats pretty cool... 
I really want a White allroad... Did audi make this?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: AUTObiography: Olympic allroad ([email protected])*

I came across one of these FS at a local BMW dealer and I didn't realize they were so rare. But for the tiptronic, I might have bought it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AUTObiography: Olympic allroad (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_I came across one of these FS at a local BMW dealer and I didn't realize they were so rare. But for the tiptronic, I might have bought it.

I wonder if they did any 6-speeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_Thats pretty cool... 
I really want a White allroad... Did audi make this?

Likely not unless it was special ordered.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: AUTObiography: Olympic allroad ([email protected])*

no 6 speeds.......all with tip.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AUTObiography: Olympic allroad (k2allroad)*

Apparently olympians don't row their own gears.


----------

